# Why Cyprus? Why Now?



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

Ive asked a few questions and also asked for a few opinions of which I have found very helpful.
2 weeks ago I read 55 days in Bexhill and that was it I was hooked on this forum.Since then I have read it 4 more times! I love it.
Martin if I can make my diary 1 tenth as interesting I will be proud
So here goes:

I am not very well educated and have no school qualifications so im saying sorry in advance for my grammar. I am going to try and give an insight into Why Cyprus, Why Now.
Im 42 My partner Kim is 30 and our Baby boy of 5 months is Kaiden. 
Ive been working as a swimming pool engineer for 26 years and during that time I have had shops and showrooms.In 2008 I got divorced and downsized my business as I was on a downward spiral simply because of personal life and the economic climate.It was late 2008 whilst on holiday in Cyprus (where I had holidayed for many many years.)That I met Kim who was working for Thomson.Kim was at the end of her 2nd season and I turn up a little worse for ware.Couple of days later we dated and nearly 5 yrs later needless to say the rest is history 
We have returned to the east coast numerous times and always said that will be our home.
The weather has to be a big pull and we are not under any illusion about winter over there! At the weekend we are going to Tesco to get some electric blankets after reading some comments on this forum
As for the Cypriot people I think from our experiences are far more friendly than good old grey,miserable, cold and over priced UK.
The food especially in Tavernas is great value and a great nite out.
So thats Why Cyprus
So why now? 
I think if we come now and can educate baby Kaiden as much as poss in speaking Greek before he goes into a local non english speaking school at 6 he will have a better time of mixing with children his own age.We dont want to wait until hes 5 just starting school or in the middle of his GCSE 13,14,15.
Also weather wise he will acclimatise much better. 
Financially in the Uk we currently rent a nice house.
However the outgoings are crazy with rent, council tax, electric and gas are currently £1,800 per month
2 years ago we opened up a new swimming pool shop with us both agreeing we would give it 2 years but with the lack of half decent weather here and £900 per 1/4 rent increase it was never going to work so we both agreed enough is enough.A couple of months ago we decided this was the year we was going to make the big adventure a reality 
I will be updating soon with things as and when they happen.
Dave


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

Good Morning,
Cyprus is at the moment going through a very difficult time. This is expected to continue for quite a while. While I do not wish to be negative but please think very carefully about moving here at the present time, especially with a family. Living here is very different to visiting on holiday. Employment is very difficult, even for local Cypriots, and wages very low in comparison to UK. There is no social security net unless you have paid in to the system, healthcare is not free, and you will need to budget for private healthcare. The language of the Republic is Greek, not English, so you will need to have some knowledge of the language if you intend to work in the local community. I know your partner has worked here as a tourist rep, but even tourism is way down in numbers, and until the current situation improves this is expected to remain so. 

However if this is your dream, then come over for a few months to test the water, so to speak, but have the resources to return to the UK if things do not work out. What ever you decide good luck


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

DaveKim said:


> Ive asked a few questions and also asked for a few opinions of which I have found very helpful.
> 2 weeks ago I read 55 days in Bexhill and that was it I was hooked on this forum.Since then I have read it 4 more times! I love it.
> Martin if I can make my diary 1 tenth as interesting I will be proud
> So here goes:
> ...


Dave, thank you for your kind words. I admire your determination and resolution to come to Cyprus at this difficult time but ... if you don't do it, you may well be sitting in ten years' time saying "I wonder what would have happened if we had moved to Cyprus?"

We have just negotiated with our lovely landlords for them to replace the liner on our swimming pool, which was agreed before we signed the tenancy agreement. They told us a couple of weeks ago that they couldn't afford it and so we talked. The end result is that they are going to replace it in the next couple of weeks. The point of this is that I had lunch with them yesterday, and they were explaining the response they had had from different companies who offer swimming pool maintenance. These companies were almost falling over themselves to get the work, and one company explained that their work had dried up faster than they could believe. So, if you are planning to work in that area (and you are obviously very experienced), do be careful.

And good luck ...


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Dave & Kim,

Thank you for starting your diary and giving us an insight into your background. No apology for your education is necessary and I can assure you your grammar is perfectly acceptable and spelling fine which is more than I can say for many of the poorly worded and misspelt contributions that appear on this and other forums.

You have obviously thought the whole move through carefully and reasonably particularly in respect of your child and it appears to me you have the perfect attitude to succeed in your circumstances.

Sylvi & I wish you every success and pleasure with your adventure. We look forward to reading more.

Pete


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2013)

Mycroft said:


> Good Morning,
> Cyprus is at the moment going through a very difficult time. This is expected to continue for quite a while. While I do not wish to be negative but please think very carefully about moving here at the present time, especially with a family. Living here is very different to visiting on holiday. Employment is very difficult, even for local Cypriots, and wages very low in comparison to UK. There is no social security net unless you have paid in to the system, healthcare is not free, and you will need to budget for private healthcare. The language of the Republic is Greek, not English, so you will need to have some knowledge of the language if you intend to work in the local community. I know your partner has worked here as a tourist rep, but even tourism is way down in numbers, and until the current situation improves this is expected to remain so.
> 
> However if this is your dream, then come over for a few months to test the water, so to speak, but have the resources to return to the UK if things do not work out. What ever you decide good luck


Just one question, whe he has to budget for private healthcare. He will be entitled to public and if he has not many serious problems public healthcare is very ok. Anyway if he has serious problems, private healthcare will probably not cover them

Anders


----------



## roberda (Jul 24, 2011)

PeteandSylv said:


> Dave & Kim,
> 
> Thank you for starting your diary and giving us an insight into your background. No apology for your education is necessary and I can assure you your grammar is perfectly acceptable and spelling fine which is more than I can say for many of the poorly worded and misspelt contributions that appear on this and other forums.
> 
> ...


I have never come across misspelt or poorley worded contributions, some people have different ways of expressing themselves  Dave


----------



## 5Stingray5 (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi DaveKim, there are other avenues for earning a little bit of extra cash whilst in Cyprus, window cleaning, gardening and even the odd airport run (avoid the local fleece the visitor taxi drivers, they get a bit uppity).
If you don't rip off the customers with window cleaning prices you'll do ok.
There's also the odd bit of bar work, the money isn't all that good but it all adds up.
House preparing is also another avenue where you prepare holiday rentals is also something to consider.
Prices must be keen as the days of rip off are over for the time being.

Best of luck


----------



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks Stingray
Thats good to hear!
Even though ive got my trade and a good few contacts out there I will and can turn my hands to almost anything.I can pull a mean pint and lay a good patio and Kims great at grass cutting and digging wink wink
I will be updating later
Dave


----------



## kmas100 (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi Dave/Kim,
For many years I wanted to move from the UK to Cyprus.. I am Cypriot but was brought up, lived and worked in the UK, so for me having spent every year of my life visiting the family in the village (before we were made refugees) in since then in Larnaca where most of the family is now, it's easy to understand why for me Cyprus was such a pull. With this in mind, I moved over here with my wife in January this year having retired early at 52 years old. The attraction of living in Cyprus is obvious and this forum gives extremely good advice on the pro's and con's.. Being Cypriot, it's easier for me to get things done, I have lots of family here who can help with any issues I have or am likely to come accross. The move for me was something I had been planning for many many years knowing the issues I would likely face. I've read this so many times on the forum.. "If you are coming here with a young family and need to work, please be careful".. These are very true words, employment in Cyprus can be difficult at the best of times, and if you are running a business it will certainly help to speak Greek too, not absolutely necessary but certainly helpful. So my advice to you is please think VERY carefully about the move and get to be aware of all the implications & likely costs, spend an extended holiday here first, finding out the reality is best done by being here personally. There are lots of people that can help you, so ask.. But you do need to be here first and experience Cyprus' current state of play, before you make a family 'move'. If you do finally decide Cyprus is the place for you.. Welcome to a fabulous island!

Karolos


----------



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

kmas100 said:


> Hi Dave/Kim,
> For many years I wanted to move from the UK to Cyprus.. I am Cypriot but was brought up, lived and worked in the UK, so for me having spent every year of my life visiting the family in the village (before we were made refugees) in since then in Larnaca where most of the family is now, it's easy to understand why for me Cyprus was such a pull. With this in mind, I moved over here with my wife in January this year having retired early at 52 years old. The attraction of living in Cyprus is obvious and this forum gives extremely good advice on the pro's and con's.. Being Cypriot, it's easier for me to get things done, I have lots of family here who can help with any issues I have or am likely to come accross. The move for me was something I had been planning for many many years knowing the issues I would likely face. I've read this so many times on the forum.. "If you are coming here with a young family and need to work, please be careful".. These are very true words, employment in Cyprus can be difficult at the best of times, and if you are running a business it will certainly help to speak Greek too, not absolutely necessary but certainly helpful. So my advice to you is please think VERY carefully about the move and get to be aware of all the implications & likely costs, spend an extended holiday here first, finding out the reality is best done by being here personally. There are lots of people that can help you, so ask.. But you do need to be here first and experience Cyprus' current state of play, before you make a family 'move'. If you do finally decide Cyprus is the place for you.. Welcome to a fabulous island!
> 
> Karolos


Hi Karolos Thank you so much for the sound advice I will take on board your opinions.
My current state of play is that we intend to come over late June early July cant be more specific than that as I have a couple of contracts here that I will need to complete 1st. I will however be self sufficient for a minimum of 12 months and that will incude rent for 1yr, health insurance, Council tax,Buying a veichle, and also provisions if I need to return
I am currently learning as much of the language as poss currently around 100 words and a few sentences enough to get by.By the time i get there I will know the whole alphabet currently know half:clap2:


Worst case scenario would be that I come for 1yr fall flat on my backside and cant get any customers !then come back to uk and pick up where i left off cold and skint for 6 months of the year and say
"at least we tried"
"that was some gap year at 42 "

If it does work and I really dont mind being skint (as ive been used to that since 2008 with the economic climate here) at least I will be warmer and not be spending all my money with EON and the likes of the other taxes we seem to have here.I currently spend an absolute fortune a year on Diesel Currently £1.48 a litre! the list really does go on and on.
Bring on Cyprus woop woooo 
Dave


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> Just one question, whe he has to budget for private healthcare. He will be entitled to public and if he has not many serious problems public healthcare is very ok. Anyway if he has serious problems, private healthcare will probably not cover them
> 
> Anders


Anders he will not be entitled to public health care unless he pays into the social fund.
Even then you are actually only entitled to as much as you actually have in your fund so to begin with you are not entitled to very much.
Even when you pay into the social fund you still have to pay a contribution towards health care depending on your earnings. Up to €10K per year earning it is free, €10-15K you pay 25%, €15-20k you pay 50% over €20K you pay in full.

If he was in receipt of a state retirement pension he would be entitled to free health care but that is not the case.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2013)

Veronica said:


> Anders he will not be entitled to public health care unless he pays into the social fund.
> Even then you are actually only entitled to as much as you actually have in your fund so to begin with you are not entitled to very much.
> Even when you pay into the social fund you still have to pay a contribution towards health care depending on your earnings. Up to €10K per year earning it is free, €10-15K you pay 25%, €15-20k you pay 50% over €20K you pay in full.
> 
> If he was in receipt of a state retirement pension he would be entitled to free health care but that is not the case.


Hi!

I assume that he running a business on Cyprus will pay in to the system meaning he will have right. How much ofc depends on what he pay in. 

But for the medical card the sums have changed.

Quote from gov page

Medical Card A (free medical care) is issued to the following persons:

a. Persons without dependents whose annual income does not exceed €15,377.41.
b. Members of families whose annual income does not exceed €30,754.83, increased by €1,708.60 for each dependent child.
c. Members of families with three or more children.
d. Enclaved persons and members of their families.
e. Dependents of missing persons.
f. Individuals and members of families receiving public assistance.
g. Former prisoners of war and their dependents.
h. Kidney donors.
i. Persons suffering from a chronic disease included in Table 6, Part I of Regulation 8.

Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Will he not get 2 years benefits based on his UK contributions?

Pete


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

When you have a baby you need to have public healthcare, this is my opinion only. We have a baby boy too and sorting out our social insurance was the first that we did when we arrived to Cyprus. Otherwise you can end up with a very hefty hospital bill.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2013)

Tanager said:


> When you have a baby you need to have public healthcare, this is my opinion only. We have a baby boy too and sorting out our social insurance was the first that we did when we arrived to Cyprus. Otherwise you can end up with a very hefty hospital bill.


You will not get a permission to stay without some kind of health insurance, public or private. Pay as you go is no option anymore

Anders


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

Vegaanders said:


> You will not get a permission to stay without some kind of health insurance, public or private. Pay as you go is no option anymore
> 
> Anders


Yes, that's true. You have to tell them what kind of business you do, then they tell you how much you have to pay. I know that there're a lot of people who don't have any kind of insurance but that's completely illegal and you can even get deported if you don't pay and they find out.


----------



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

Update:
Shop now empty and all stock moved
Our dining room resembles a flee market
We have a great big shed 20 x 10 and is now filled with chlorine, lilo's and plumbing fittings, unfortunately I forgot to take out the petrol mower which is now trapped in the back of the shed! Ive just said to Kim im absolutely devastated that I wont be able to cut the grass until all the stock has been sold or we move out


----------



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

I went to my sisters a couple of weeks ago and she said it would be a good idea to have a good bye meal for the family to say goodbye.I really really hate good byes with a passion as I get really emotional.So being the youngest of 8 and both parents 83 along with my other 4 children and 2 little granddaughters (yes you did read right in my 1st thread im 42 )I thought it would be a good idea to do it in 1 hit rather than 20 house visits and numerous of upsetting days.
So on my next visit to my Mums I mentioned what we were planning and said all the family are gonna meet up at local pub/restaurant and gonna have nice steak. With that my Mum of 83 announced "Duckie would you mind if I dont come as It might be horse meat they are serving"
So I immediately suggested chicken as an alternative but she wasnt budging she doesnt want to come At first I was a bit disappointed but then the penny dropped my Mum is the same as me doesnt want big goodbyes either.So with that Ive cancelled the goodbye dinner and will suffer going from house to house saying my goodbyes.At least I can control how long I visit for.
We have also had to do something not quite nice this week,we have just found a lovely home for our little 4 yo dog Fur-Keo.So she's just gone
1 cat called meow meow and 3 chickens to go
We have 11 weeks to go and cant wait to come and join all you all in sunny Cyprus.


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

DaveKim said:


> I went to my sisters a couple of weeks ago and she said it would be a good idea to have a good bye meal for the family to say goodbye.I really really hate good byes with a passion as I get really emotional.So being the youngest of 8 and both parents 83 along with my other 4 children and 2 little granddaughters (yes you did read right in my 1st thread im 42 )I thought it would be a good idea to do it in 1 hit rather than 20 house visits and numerous of upsetting days.
> So on my next visit to my Mums I mentioned what we were planning and said all the family are gonna meet up at local pub/restaurant and gonna have nice steak. With that my Mum of 83 announced "Duckie would you mind if I dont come as It might be horse meat they are serving"
> So I immediately suggested chicken as an alternative but she wasnt budging she doesnt want to come At first I was a bit disappointed but then the penny dropped my Mum is the same as me doesnt want big goodbyes either.So with that Ive cancelled the goodbye dinner and will suffer going from house to house saying my goodbyes.At least I can control how long I visit for.
> We have also had to do something not quite nice this week,we have just found a lovely home for our little 4 yo dog Fur-Keo.So she's just gone
> ...


Hi Dave and Kim,
I've been watching your thread with great interest and have to say I admire your determination! Dave and I are about to make our move in May. This post made me cry when i read it, as when we told my mum-in-law (87yrs) we were selling up and leaving she asked us not to! She's accepted that we are leaving now but each time I visit her I leave with a heavy heart!...it's my 50th Birthday this coming Saturday and although I wanted no fuss we thought it would be a good idea to have a "do" which would also serve as a farewell party! The only person not coming is my mum-in-law, as in her words, she's too old for parties!! 
I wish you every success in your venture
Regards, Pat


----------



## davidogden (Oct 9, 2012)

There is nothing basically wrong with Cyprus so long as you have indepenendt means and or the will to do whatever it takes.

Hopefully the country will make a new start like the many expats still planning on moving in one takes some calculated risks.

Lifestyles have to be adjusted, look to the future and remember you cannot change what has happened.

Hope to be in Cyprus by end of the month but still awaiting Visa's for my Family. I had hoped to deal directly with the ministy of foriegn affairs in Cyprus but instead have had to route everything through an honoury consul in Manila. The Philippines and Cyprus have a number of things in common. They do not like making decisions, they love paperwork, they will not rush and employ lots of people to nothing and corruption is rife.


----------



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

PatandDave said:


> Hi Dave and Kim,
> I've been watching your thread with great interest and have to say I admire your determination! Dave and I are about to make our move in May. This post made me cry when i read it, as when we told my mum-in-law (87yrs) we were selling up and leaving she asked us not to! She's accepted that we are leaving now but each time I visit her I leave with a heavy heart!...it's my 50th Birthday this coming Saturday and although I wanted no fuss we thought it would be a good idea to have a "do" which would also serve as a farewell party! The only person not coming is my mum-in-law, as in her words, she's too old for parties!!
> I wish you every success in your venture
> Regards, Pat


Hi Pat 
I didnt realise it would be so hard, like you each time i see certain members of my family i try to imagine how the hell am I going to deal with the last visit.Its just so hard but we both know it comes with the territory of what we want to achieve.
I see my daughter of 13 every 2 weeks for the weekend which means I will only see her for 12 more days before we move. Im struggling with that I must admit.She is very happy about us making the big move and totally understands "Why Cyprus Why Now"In fact she quite looking forward to school holidays in sunny Cyprus.I will be booking her flight for the summer holidays before we go so that at least we can say see you in 3/4 weeks, that should help.
Pat good luck with your move and I hope you have a great party happy birthday.
Dave


----------



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

Kim's Just mentioned that today is another poignant moment in our quest.....
Ive got to get our very last bag of Spuds hahaha


----------



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

1st Car boot sale today to try and sell some of our worldly goods! I think we will be doing one every Sunday (weather permitting) apparently its going to be 20 today
Does anybody regret selling anything in particular then thinking damn should of kept that?
Im of the mind set of, try and sell the lot haha.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

DaveKim said:


> 1st Car boot sale today to try and sell some of our worldly goods! I think we will be doing one every Sunday (weather permitting) apparently its going to be 20 today
> Does anybody regret selling anything in particular then thinking damn should of kept that?
> Im of the mind set of, try and sell the lot haha.


Before we came out we set about disposing of 20+ years of stuff in our house loft, garage loft and not forgetting the items of day to day life we had in our house. Ebay was a blessing with goods going all over the world (e.g. British jazz LPs are sought after in Japan). Stage 2 was the boot sales and everything else went to charity shops if they would take them or the dump.

The good side was the extra few thousand pounds we made, the downside was being here and not having those odds and sods that sit in the garage for years because they'll be useful one day. That one day rarely came in the UK but arrived pretty quickly over here!

In short there will be lots of things you'll regret not bringing that might be useful, other things that you got rid of and now you have to buy another over here. But I suggest you carry on as you are because it's not worth the stress of trying to figure out what bits you might need in your new lifestyle.

Pete


----------



## 5Stingray5 (Dec 21, 2012)

DaveKim said:


> Hi Pat
> I didnt realise it would be so hard, like you each time i see certain members of my family i try to imagine how the hell am I going to deal with the last visit.Its just so hard but we both know it comes with the territory of what we want to achieve.
> I see my daughter of 13 every 2 weeks for the weekend which means I will only see her for 12 more days before we move. Im struggling with that I must admit.She is very happy about us making the big move and totally understands "Why Cyprus Why Now"In fact she quite looking forward to school holidays in sunny Cyprus.I will be booking her flight for the summer holidays before we go so that at least we can say see you in 3/4 weeks, that should help.
> Pat good luck with your move and I hope you have a great party happy birthday.
> Dave


Just remember that the UK is only 4.5 hours away not on another planet.


----------



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

5Stingray5 said:


> Just remember that the UK is only 4.5 hours away not on another planet.


Hi Pete your quite right more important things to worry about than "will I... wont I"
Thanks as always

Dave


----------



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi Stingrey 
I think at times I believe im moving to another plantet and your right its 4.5hrs away for gods sakes
Im gonna take a chill pill!

Just a couple of questions if you will.
Its not gonna be life changing but how much roughly is Diesle over there at the moment?
More importantly how much is a pint of KEO? nom noms
Dave


----------



## kempo23 (Apr 27, 2012)

I will be over next week to view some properties. My wife is concerned that it will be cold in the evenings!! Can you let us know what the temps are likely to be?

Thanks


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

kempo23 said:


> I will be over next week to view some properties. My wife is concerned that it will be cold in the evenings!! Can you let us know what the temps are likely to be?
> 
> Thanks


Well, at the minute it is 15 degrees at 8.30pm, but I live quite high up, you will need a cardi or jacket, but the days are getting warmer.:clap2:


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

The weather next week is a bit unsettled but you can keep an eye on it yourself:

Weather Forecast Paphos, Cyprus | Paphos Weather | Wunderground

If you check Wundergrounds site you can also find a widget that can keep a mini forecast on your desktop that regularly updates.

Pete


----------



## roberda (Jul 24, 2011)

There is one thing, its warmer than the UK


----------



## Sarchy (Feb 14, 2011)

DaveKim said:


> Hi Stingrey
> I think at times I believe im moving to another plantet and your right its 4.5hrs away for gods sakes
> Im gonna take a chill pill!
> 
> ...


Not sure of the cost of Keo but diesel is on average €1.425 a litre depending on what side of Paphos you fill up at. (that's approx £1.22 going on the exchange rate today) In general it seems to be cheaper going out on the Tomb of the Kings road/Coral Bay area and more expensive Geroskipo way. We have seen it as high as €1.45 and as low as €1.415.


----------



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

Sarchy said:


> Not sure
> 
> 
> Hi Sarch
> ...


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Keo prices range from €2 to €3.50 but are usually around €2.50 for the large bottles.

You will pay around €1 for these in supermarkets in crates when on offer. Leon is a bit cheaper and Carlsberg more expensive.

Pete


----------



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for that Pete


----------



## simon hue (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi Dave/Kim

We are in the same boat and had enough of the UK and its sky high rip off prices and taxes. I was in the Army out there a couple of years ago and spent 2 yrs in Dhekalia near Larnaca. I fell in love with the place and have been back on holiday with my wife and 6 yr old since, in fact my wife and son have just come back from Napa after having a week over easter. 
I currently work for BT and tired of the whole rat race.
We *will *be making the move and keep saying it each year. We will though be making the move in March 2014 come what may. Like you said if it all goes wrong at least we gave it a try and wont have to keep saying maybe next year. We met some great Cypriot contacts from Nicosia who gave us loads of info such as car imports, what areas to live in etc. 
My trade is fibre optics. I know there is very little fibre in Cyprus and low demand. I am though a qualified electrician and about to do an air con course. My wife is a sales rep and is also running a small energy broker company. We though will be like you and Kim and will give anything ago, even window cleaning.
We are debating to put our son into one of the international schools or into a greek school. 
We wish you and Kim the best of luck and will follow your diary with intrest.
Anything has got to be better than the UK.


----------



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

simon hue said:


> Hi Dave/Kim
> 
> We are in the same boat and had enough of the UK and its sky high rip off prices and taxes. I was in the Army out there a couple of years ago and spent 2 yrs in Dhekalia near Larnaca. I fell in love with the place and have been back on holiday with my wife and 6 yr old since, in fact my wife and son have just come back from Napa after having a week over easter.
> I currently work for BT and tired of the whole rat race.
> ...


Hi Simon 
Good luck with your plans.Like you we have loads of contacts in Cyprus,as Kim woked there for 2 years we allready have a doctor which is our best friend,aslo know most of the hotel and bar owners.So hopefully we should be ok.Fibre optics is a great idea and who knows that might be good for you.I think you have enough time to decide what path you will take by the time it gets to 2014.The only thing that I will add is the same advice ive been given...it is very tough at the moment even with a trade like yours and mine.So think carfully and what ever you decide I wish you all the very best.Look at all the threads on here,they have helped me no end.
As for schooling our baby will be 9 months when we arrive so will immediately put him into a Greek nursery (has to be non english) For me long term I think that will be invaluable as by the time he goes to school at 6 he will have a greater understanding.
By the way I have another recession hit car boot sale tomorow 
Lets see if I can sell some more of our worldy goods for a pittance 
Like Tesco say "every little helps"
Dave


----------



## loubi650 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi guys!

We are also looking to move!
My other half is a UK born Greek Cypriot who yearns to move there. Also fed up of life here in the same old, same old and miserable raining UK!
Planning a trip over in October to get the feel in general, and watching the economy news with great interest. What worries me is the eldest(from previous relationship) is just about to start high school, and I'm not sure when to make the permanent jump. It may or may not damage his education. The youngest is nearly 3, and I'd put him.in a mainstream Greek school, as we think that's where he'd belong.

My other half is a kitchen designer and runs one branch for a small firm. Not sure that would get him anywhere over there at the moment. I'm a housewife, ex machine operator and used to production work. We've both worked in retail and hospitality too. 

We feel moving now could be a good move, even if so much seems to be up in the air on Cyprus at the moment. Just got to plan the right time!
Argghh, decisions!


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi, Please, please read all the past threads, employment is dire, education for your eldest is expensive.


----------



## loubi650 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi, yes, as we are very aware on both counts. 

We watch and wait very carefully, timing has obviously to be crucial don't want to be coming straight back!
We have a lot fact finding to do, including a few things over in the North.


----------



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

Just got back from my Dads (83) and he's convinced we not going to leave! I told him 72 days Dad we leaving and he just put his hand over his mouth and laughed
Oh dear how do I deal with that?

On a more lighter note: 
I did intend selling my Vinyl records that havn't been played for 23 years and Kim said "no don't keep them" ( Thought to myself pointless no record player!)
On Sunday it was my Birthday , guess what im bring to Cyprus? My vinyl records and brand new table top record player with built in speaker's wooop wooo 
Luv ya Kimi X

£34 ebay


Dave


----------



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi Everyone

Hope you all are enjoying the weather! I was working in London today 6 in the shade and I got soaked wet through.
Just a quick update and a question if I may.
Finally my pool season has started I think im about 6 weeks behind so will be coming end July early August :fingerscrossed:Still nothing booked but will have a date in about 6 weeks

Does anybody have any experience of the Euro currency card and if yes is it widely accepted? Thanks in advance.

Must dash as im going to put my shorts on and turn the heating up to 27 just so i can pretend im there with you all

Dave


----------



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

Some might be interested in posts 53-59 but im confused as to why you decided to put it on my diary


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

DaveKim said:


> Some might be interested in posts 53-59 but im confused as to why you decided to put it on my diary


Dave I have moved several posts to a thread of their own to clean up this thread.
Ifany more posts appear that are not in keeping with the thread let me know and I will remove them.

Veronica


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

DaveKim said:


> Just got back from my Dads (83) and he's convinced we not going to leave! I told him 72 days Dad we leaving and he just put his hand over his mouth and laughed
> Oh dear how do I deal with that?
> 
> On a more lighter note:
> ...


We fly out tomorrow and went to see my mum-in-law today to say goodbye and believe me when I say, it was the most heartbreaking thing to happen to me since my own mum passed away! Even though she knows our furniture is en route, I honestly don't think she actually believed we would leave...I don't envy you having to do the same with your dad! 
Pat


----------



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

Veronica said:


> Dave I have moved several posts to a thread of their own to clean up this thread.
> Ifany more posts appear that are not in keeping with the thread let me know and I will remove them.
> 
> Veronica


Hi Veronica 
Thank you and will do
Dave


----------



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

PatandDave said:


> We fly out tomorrow and went to see my mum-in-law today to say goodbye and believe me when I say, it was the most heartbreaking thing to happen to me since my own mum passed away! Even though she knows our furniture is en route, I honestly don't think she actually believed we would leave...I don't envy you having to do the same with your dad!
> Pat


Hi Pat 
Sorry to hear it was a struggle
Good luck with everything as im sure it will be worth it for us all in the long run.
Most of my family actually don't think it will happen as no body in my family has ever done anything like this before.
We shall see 
Dave


----------



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

Unbelievable!
People from Norfolk are seriously tuff.
Went to say goodbye to Kim's Nan (84) Great Uncle, Auntie and Brother and a few others.
Not a tear in sight.
I cannot believe it.
I've already got shares with Kleenex as I'm not made of that stern stuff.

40 days and counting 
Dave


Just an after thought, perhaps they don't like us


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

p'haps they are thinking HOLIDAYS!!!


----------



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

Geraldine said:


> p'haps they are thinking HOLIDAYS!!!



Mmm I bet you right


----------



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh my god!
It's booked 3rd August lane:
I feel physically sick.
Kim said am I happy and I said yes she said "tell your face" 

Dave


----------



## 5Stingray5 (Dec 21, 2012)

DaveKim said:


> Oh my god!
> It's booked 3rd August lane:
> I feel physically sick.
> Kim said am I happy and I said yes she said "tell your face"
> ...


Just take your time with everything, don't be rushed at any cost, there's an abundance of everything you need.


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

All the very best of luck with the move. ... I'm not jealous really, I'm always this shade of green. ...
hopefully we won't be far behind as the house had just sold again, I'm not getting too excited thought until the money is in the bank! !!
Sharon


----------



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

5Stingray5 said:


> Just take your time with everything, don't be rushed at any cost, there's an abundance of everything you need.



Cheers 5stin for you advice and kind words,
Keep hearing horror stories of no Villas available 

Dave


----------



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

bwfcwood said:


> All the very best of luck with the move. ... I'm not jealous really, I'm always this shade of green. ...
> hopefully we won't be far behind as the house had just sold again, I'm not getting too excited thought until the money is in the bank! !!
> Sharon


Hi bwfc

Thanks I think we gonna need it 
Good luck again with your house sale and hope to meet you one day:fingerscrossed:
On another note I went to your ground many years ago to watch the Hatters and it was live on sky 

Dave


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2013)

DaveKim said:


> Cheers 5stin for you advice and kind words,
> Keep hearing horror stories of no Villas available
> 
> Dave


If you mean in Cyprus here is thousands of them

Anders


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

We've spent many a happy time watching the wanderers. ..... and quite a few not so happy lol. We shall look forward to watching local football in Paphos


----------



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

Vegaanders said:


> If you mean in Cyprus here is thousands of them
> 
> Anders


Yes Cyprus east coast, as all the hotels and Villas are taken by Cypriots for there annual holiday.

Dave


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2013)

DaveKim said:


> Yes Cyprus east coast, as all the hotels and Villas are taken by Cypriots for there annual holiday.
> 
> Dave


You mean for short or long term?


----------



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

Vegaanders said:


> You mean for short or long term?


Long term 6-12 months


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

DaveKim said:


> Cheers 5stin for you advice and kind words,
> Keep hearing horror stories of no Villas available
> 
> Dave


There are plenty of long rentals in the Paphos area.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

We have lost count of the number of rentals we have seen, advertised on the side of the villa with a phone number. One thing is for certain is that you will be spoilt for choice. The main difficulty will be choosing what is right for you. The best of luck.


----------



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

MacManiac said:


> We have lost count of the number of rentals we have seen, advertised on the side of the villa with a phone number. One thing is for certain is that you will be spoilt for choice. The main difficulty will be choosing what is right for you. The best of luck.


Thanks Macmaniac
So excited at staring our big adventure.
32 days to go 

Dave


----------



## 5Stingray5 (Dec 21, 2012)

DaveKim said:


> Cheers 5stin for you advice and kind words,
> Keep hearing horror stories of no Villas available
> 
> Dave


Just have a look at this site for rentals in Paphos, their Paphos office was in Kissonerga.

ASAP Websites, Property Rentals, Property Management, Holiday Accommodation


----------



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

5Stingray5 said:


> Just have a look at this site for rentals in Paphos, their Paphos office was in Kissonerga.
> 
> ASAP Websites, Property Rentals, Property Management, Holiday Accommodation


Thanks 5stinray
However we are moving to the easy coast
Dave


----------



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

Just had a big weekend 3 bbQ good bye parties.
Kim's Parents came up for the w/end and it was very upsetting when they left yesterday.
12 close friends came Friday night and it was such a great night they all came round to repeat on Saturday 
Yesterday was more low key as my brother came with his 2 boys and gave them a hours golf tuition ( not bad for a 22 handicapper )


Decided against selling our business and decided to continue to keep it running for the foreseeable.
I will return a 3-4 times a year and do what needs to be done in order for us to make our dream of Cyprus work.I think for the majority financial issues are at the top priority,therefore if I can earn in the UK until our Business in Cyprus has become established that's what I will do for the next 1-2 years.

The shippers a coming a week on Friday and we are booked in to a Premier inn for an overnight stay.Fly out on the Saturday.
Im still very nervous but don't know why as I think I've got most things covered.
Got 3 villas to view on the Sunday and also a car so hopefully things should happen quite quickly.
Got to get T Shirted printed this week with new company name and loads more packing still to be done and typically still very busy working
The days seem to be going way to quickly with what we still have to get done,however it obviously will get done so no point worrying.
12 days to golane:

Dave


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

12 Days ... you need to start worrying when you have 12 hours left ... we thought the last twelve hours, when the removal men had gone, were the toughest. But, once you get on the plane, it's plain sailing (if you'll excuse the mixed metaphor). The very best of luck


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

The nerves are just butterflies anticipating the fun of your new adventure.

I hope all goes well with the minimum hiccups. (There will be some!!)

Pete


----------



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

MacManiac said:


> 12 Days ... you need to start worrying when you have 12 hours left ... we thought the last twelve hours, when the removal men had gone, were the toughest. But, once you get on the plane, it's plain sailing (if you'll excuse the mixed metaphor). The very best of luck


Thanks Martin 
I'm a born worrier but the OH is made of something not often found in our universe.
Nothing ever phases her but me oh my days I think it's worse than taking my driving test

Dave


----------



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> The nerves are just butterflies anticipating the fun of your new adventure.
> 
> I hope all goes well with the minimum hiccups. (There will be some!!)
> 
> Pete


Thanks Pete 
I reckon while the butterflies a giving me this much havoc I could open a butterfly farm as I've got millions of them!
And maybe a theme park as its like that feeling when you go down the big part of a big roller coaster

Dave


----------



## 5Stingray5 (Dec 21, 2012)

DaveKim said:


> Cheers 5stin for you advice and kind words,
> Keep hearing horror stories of no Villas available
> 
> Dave


Dave I can assure you it's tenants who are in short supply, please, please don't rush take your time and don't forget to barter regarding the price, have a Cypriot sim card in your phone and leave your telephone number you'll be amazed how many will call you back with an offer.
You will very rarely get your deposit back if you change property at the end of the lease, quite a few withhold the last months rent especially if they've had their differences with their property owner over repairs needed etc.


----------



## MartynKSA (Aug 7, 2011)

DaveKim said:


> Decided against selling our business and decided to continue to keep it running for the foreseeable.
> I will return a 3-4 times a year and do what needs to be done in order for us to make our dream of Cyprus work.I think for the majority financial issues are at the top priority,therefore if I can earn in the UK until our Business in Cyprus has become established that's what I will do for the next 1-2 years.
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave- she who must be obeyed runs her UK business from the island- uses Skype as her internal phone system and has a UK Skype "landline" number, so even her customers have no idea where she is! Has a web based management system, so can access information in real time. Same goes for e-mail- can be anywhere in the world these days and still be able to communicate

Just make sure you get good tax advice- can give you privately the name of the firm we used, if you like? (don't think I'm allowed to put their name on this post under the forum advertising rules)

Best of luck with the move


----------



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

MartynKSA said:


> Hi Dave- she who must be obeyed runs her UK business from the island- uses Skype as her internal phone system and has a UK Skype "landline" number, so even her customers have no idea where she is! Has a web based management system, so can access information in real time. Same goes for e-mail- can be anywhere in the world these days and still be able to communicate
> 
> Just make sure you get good tax advice- can give you privately the name of the firm we used, if you like? (don't think I'm allowed to put their name on this post under the forum advertising rules)
> 
> Best of luck with the move


Hi Martyn thanks for your info,however one business in my name and another in my Oh
So should be ok..
Dave


----------



## thejohn32 (Feb 6, 2010)

MartynKSA said:


> Hi Dave- she who must be obeyed runs her UK business from the island- uses Skype as her internal phone system and has a UK Skype "landline" number, so even her customers have no idea where she is! Has a web based management system, so can access information in real time. Same goes for e-mail- can be anywhere in the world these days and still be able to communicate
> 
> Just make sure you get good tax advice- can give you privately the name of the firm we used, if you like? (don't think I'm allowed to put their name on this post under the forum advertising rules)
> 
> Best of luck with the move


Martin

Sorry to hijack the post. I am moving over to paphos in November and starting a business and need a bit tax advice. Don't suppose the firm you used are based in that area are they? 
I visit in September and looking to arrange a meeting for then. 

Thanks


----------



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

thejohn32 said:


> Martin
> 
> Sorry to hijack the post. I am moving over to paphos in November and starting a business and need a bit tax advice. Don't suppose the firm you used are based in that area are they?
> I visit in September and looking to arrange a meeting for then.
> ...



Hi John 
I'm sorry I don't have any contacts in Paphos but sure somebody on here can help you with some contacts 

Good luck with your move:clap2:

Dave


----------



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh my god last nights goodbye party at our local was fantastic!
About 40 friends,disco and buffet great night had by all.
I'm now going back to bed as I'm hanging like you wouldn't believe.
I'm never drinking again


----------



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

Forgot to mention that I was actually kidnapped last night by 2 friends.They thought it was funny to carry me (kicking and screaming) into a taxi and take me to a night club in town! Didn't even get time to tell Kim they just took me.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

DaveKim said:


> I'm now going back to bed as I'm hanging like you wouldn't believe.


That's good news. You'll be able to compete with some donkeys out here!!!

Pete


----------



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> That's good news. You'll be able to compete with some donkeys out here!!!
> 
> Pete


Donkeys


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

DaveKim said:


> Forgot to mention that I was actually kidnapped last night by 2 friends.They thought it was funny to carry me (kicking and screaming) into a taxi and take me to a night club in town! Didn't even get time to tell Kim they just took me.


C'mon Dave, that old chestnut.......ound:ound:


----------



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

Geraldine said:


> C'mon Dave, that old chestnut.......ound:ound:


Geraldine I promise it's the truth even Kim was asking where I had gone! It was a very very funny thing that happened but it did!


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Yawn yawn!!


----------



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

My daughter and her Nan decided to have our cat Meow Meow and our 3 Chickens.problem is i have only been able so far to catch one chicken.
In my garden it's been like seen from Rocky when the Stallone was training for a fight he tried to catch a chicken.Not an easy task.Any suggestions ?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I have a friend with a double barrelled chicken catcher that might help.

(Sits back to wait for the Cruelty to Chickens brigade to start screaming!)



Pete


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> I have a friend with a double barrelled chicken catcher that might help.
> 
> (Sits back to wait for the Cruelty to Chickens brigade to start screaming!)
> 
> ...


Pete,

You never learn. What with double-barrelled cat catchers, and now double-barrelled chicken catchers, you'll be accusing the chickens of having PMT next   

You must be feeling better ...


----------



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

MacManiac said:


> Pete,
> 
> You never learn. What with double-barrelled cat catchers, and now double-barrelled chicken catchers, you'll be accusing the chickens of having PMT next
> 
> You must be feeling better ...


We used our neighbours cat catcher to safely to catch our cat in order for us to drive it to a safe place

I've just lite the BBQ


----------



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> I have a friend with a double barrelled chicken catcher that might help.
> 
> (Sits back to wait for the Cruelty to Chickens brigade to start screaming!)
> 
> ...


Absolute quality :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

I had chicken pie last night, am I in trouble now??


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Pam n Dave said:


> I had chicken pie last night, am I in trouble now??


If you were in trouble every time you ate pies, then ...


----------



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

Pam n Dave said:


> I had chicken pie last night, am I in trouble now??


My garden is now covered in white feathers but at least I'm not Hungary uke:


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

DaveKim said:


> My garden is now covered in white feathers but at least I'm not Hungary uke:


Chicken goulash?

Pete


----------



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> Chicken goulash?
> 
> Pete


Of course


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Have you tried singing the 'Birdie Song'...that will be enough to stop any breathing thing in it's tracks.


----------



## simon hue (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi all. 2 yrs on now but just wondering if you all made the move and how did it go. We are still here due to wifes business growing. She is currently out there at the moment checking things out. 
Our main concern though is school's. My son is 9 and without being mean will never be a high achiever. Xenion international school in paralimni or a greek school. Tough decision, but our thoughts are there are other brits in the greek schools but what happens when he brings greek homehome back or the expense of international school. 
Would love to know how it went for everyone.


----------



## hiatusxenia (May 6, 2013)

Simon, if your son is not a high achiever, how do you ever expect him to learn enough Greek to cope with his school work and learn the language at the same time? I do not think you should consider this - how will he cope, pass exams and what higher level of education will he eventually be able to achieve? You will be condemning him to continue through the Greek system.

The only legitimate reason for choosing a Greek school would be so that he fully integrates within the local community as there really is no other way. Greeks will very much appreciate you trying to do this but even so, it will take some years. If you do decide on this, you should embark on good quality private Greek lessons now so that he can at least speak the language and write it as well. The homework in a Greek school is plentiful - hours sometimes - and it would be essential for him to have help which will mean either you learning it to a sufficient standard yourselves or employing a private teacher in the afternoons.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

simon hue said:


> Hi all. 2 yrs on now but just wondering if you all made the move and how did it go. We are still here due to wifes business growing. She is currently out there at the moment checking things out.
> Our main concern though is school's. My son is 9 and without being mean will never be a high achiever. Xenion international school in paralimni or a greek school. Tough decision, but our thoughts are there are other brits in the greek schools but what happens when he brings greek homehome back or the expense of international school.
> Would love to know how it went for everyone.


IF you can afford the cost for a private school that is ofc the best, but it is expensive here


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

I have to say firstly welcome to the forum, as you have found out everyone here is incredibly helpfull, and friendly, (well they would have to be to put up with me) seriously though as has been previously stated by my learned friends, weigh up all your options and if you are happy with what you see go for it, even if its only for a few months to see if its at all feasible, if you dont do it, its possible as previously stated that you my either still be waiting 10 yrs down the line or not have the financial capability to be able to do it anymore. So lots to ponder on but I wish you all the best and PS your grammar is fine.

Cheers


----------

